# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP-db.Net 2010 new features

## Frank

Checkout this link and see what is coming in Tornado 2010 major release. You would not find these features in any other products.

http://www.aspdb.com/tornadomanual09/_2010special.html


Fk

----------


## Frank

If your browser cannot display Pdf, check your IE8 in which it is reported to have problems with attachments. 

Fk

----------

